# Buy a car from the UK and shipp to CYP



## madoxx (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi everybody. I live in cyprus iam eu citizen and iam thinking of buying a 

car from the uk. I ask lot of people but i get diferent answers. Are there 

any taxes or customs fees i have to pay?? Specifically, the model is ford 

mondeo 1.6 petrol, year is 2007 or 2008. And if i have to pay some fees, 

then my second question is -->> why?? We are in europe union and if 

allready duty has been paid in the uk, no cause for anyone to pay nothing 

!!!!!!


Thanks a lot!!!!!


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

I hve recently shipped from the UK and the moving company information stated that to not pay additional duty i had to have owned the car in the UK for 6 months and not been in cyprus for 6 months or something.... To your second question quite simply its illegal!! but the government earn more in duty than the EU penalties so have no problem enforcing and illegal tax!

"This is Cyprus"....


----------



## madoxx (Jan 16, 2011)

zeeb0 said:


> I hve recently shipped from the UK and the moving company information stated that to not pay additional duty i had to have owned the car in the UK for 6 months and not been in cyprus for 6 months or something.... To your second question quite simply its illegal!! but the government earn more in duty than the EU penalties so have no problem enforcing and illegal tax!
> 
> "This is Cyprus"....



Hm, and cane you advise me, how much i will pay about?? More than 2 or 5 

thousands euro?? Thx


----------



## madoxx (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone heard about the Cyprus government is planning to abolish import taxes???

I met a few people who talked about it and said that it read in the newspapers


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

EU: Excise duties unfairly favour Cypriots - Cyprus Mail


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be really interesting to see what will happen if the Comission decide to put sanctions on Cyprus.


----------



## madoxx (Jan 16, 2011)

*It's finally time to change this ludicrous and illegal tax.*


----------



## madoxx (Jan 16, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Will be really interesting to see what will happen if the Comission decide to put sanctions on Cyprus.



I believe that when the Cypriot government has not granted what the EU wants, they will pay a heavy fine... and it probably doesnt want anyone )


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

They allready today pay fines for taking out the tax but dont seem to bother because they earn more on the tax. So I hope the sanctions will be something else that really hurt


----------



## madoxx (Jan 16, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> They allready today pay fines for taking out the tax but dont seem to bother because they earn more on the tax. So I hope the sanctions will be something else that really hurt



I want to buy //import used car from UK//before this summer, therefore I hope this problem will be solved.. if not i will tell them this --> This cypriot rule discriminates against non-Cypriot EU citizens and is contrary to Article 18 of the Treaty on Functioning of the European Union..


----------



## madoxx (Jan 16, 2011)

zin said:


> EU: Excise duties unfairly favour Cypriots - Cyprus Mail


The commission spoke only on the import of new cars, but what if I want to import usd car?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

It is the extra tax they are after. On new or used ones

But it seems that the Commission attackes the unfairness that the tax is not taken out on Cyprus citizens. And that is ofc highly against the EU treaty


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe the EU commission will start hitting the Cyprus government harder than they have up to now. Unless they do things will not change.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Cyprus has been evading some of the EU rules for a long time. They try to get away with as much as possible. This new hard line from the EU may just shake them up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Toxan said:


> Cyprus has been evading some of the EU rules for a long time. They try to get away with as much as possible. This new hard line from the EU may just shake them up.


Yes hopefully the penalty can be something like to not pay out money that Cyprus should get from Eu. If so I am sure that this will be solverd very quickly


----------



## madoxx (Jan 16, 2011)

I can not imagine I will bring a car from the UK with a 2.0 petrol engine and I´ll pay 5000 euros TAX ..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

madoxx said:


> I can not imagine I will bring a car from the UK with a 2.0 petrol engine and I´ll pay 5000 euros TAX ..


The bigger the engine the higher tax you will pay. You will also pay higher road tax for a 2.0 engine.
We have two vehicles, one is a 2.0 and the years road tax is 235euros per year.
The other is a 1.3. jimny and the road tax is 35euros per year.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Incredibly a Mazda RX8 with a 1.3 litre rotary engine is best value for money in Cyprus with this whole tax thing. A sports car with low tax 

Why does everybody want to import a car to Cyprus anyway? Too expensive to just buy one there?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> Incredibly a Mazda RX8 with a 1.3 litre rotary engine is best value for money in Cyprus with this whole tax thing. A sports car with low tax
> 
> Why does everybody want to import a car to Cyprus anyway? Too expensive to just buy one there?


They are certainly more expensive than in the Uk but IMO if you look around you can get some bargains now and the cost of bringing one over from the Uk is not worth it.
There are garages now who import used cars from the Uk with full service history at very reasonable prices.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I suspect you could probably get good deals now as the car industry is on its knees, an ex-showroom one for example. I know someone who bought a 5 year old Honda Jazz in good nick for 5,000 euros which I thought was incredibly cheap.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

With all the people returning to the UK, there are certainly bargains around. The problems with buying a car locally is that you have to make sure the import duty has been paid by the previous owner and the problem with "clocking "


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> With all the people returning to the UK, there are certainly bargains around. The problems with buying a car locally is that you have to make sure the import duty has been paid by the previous owner and the problem with "clocking "


If the vehicle has a full service history you can tell if it has been clocked.
I would not recommend buying a vehicle without FSH.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

FSH are very easy to obtain, so I would not worry checking with that, the best way is to check the MOT's where mileage is checked and recorded on the government system, if someone can not produce the last few of these and there is no Service History and its cheap then you could almost guarantee that its a bargain for a reason!

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree MOT certificates are very important but in Cpyrus cars are not MOT'd on a yearly basis so not quite as accurate as in the UK for checking mileage. 
If a vehicle has both FSH and MOT certificates you can be confident it is genuine.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I agree MOT certificates are very important but in Cpyrus cars are not MOT'd on a yearly basis so not quite as accurate as in the UK for checking mileage.
> If a vehicle has both FSH and MOT certificates you can be confident it is genuine.


Yes this is a strane anomaly regarding MOT's in Cyprus. I would have thought the Government would introduce a yearly MOT just so that they can earn more revenue. We do not have to mention if it is EU law or not, as we know how Cyprus reacts to this already.


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

zin said:


> I suspect you could probably get good deals now as the car industry is on its knees, an ex-showroom one for example. I know someone who bought a 5 year old Honda Jazz in good nick for 5,000 euros which I thought was incredibly cheap.


That is double what you would pay in the UK.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

dave&carrie said:


> That is double what you would pay in the UK.


I disagree

Buy used Honda Jazz | Second hand Honda Jazz for sale - ExchangeandMart.co.uk


----------



## Dyson (Mar 16, 2011)

I am also interested in taking my car to Cyprus later this year. Surely someone knows the definitive answer regarding import duties and other costs?


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

This is a very useful website for information on importing cars and driving in Cyprus Driving in Cyprus - Information and advice. Everything you need to know about driving in Cyprus.


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

I know I probably am looking in all the wrong places but can someone give me a definitive answer to the question 

as someone who intends to retire to Cyprus within the next few weeks can I import duty free a new (or more likely nearly new) car from the UK. 

Was silly enough (on holiday in Cyprus last week) to test drive a Mini Cooper S Countryman tax paid price was pretty reasonable but a 4 months plus waiting list  kind of put me off. If I have to rely on a hire car for that period of time it'll definitely be cheaper to bring one in presuming (and I need to check) there won't be warranty issues.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Colin, my understanding is that if you have not owned the car for at least 6months then when you bring the car (used or new) into Cyprus you will have to pay the import tax.

Problem with Mini's is that they do tend to be 'built to order', check you local dealer in UK and see what the shipping cost and import tax would be.

Steve


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Colin, my understanding is that if you have not owned the car for at least 6months then when you bring the car (used or new) into Cyprus you will have to pay the import tax.
> 
> Problem with Mini's is that they do tend to be 'built to order', check you local dealer in UK and see what the shipping cost and import tax would be.
> 
> Steve


Soooooo if I buy a car in the UK and leave it there for 6 months I can bring it in tax free ???


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Soooooo if I buy a car in the UK and leave it there for 6 months I can bring it in tax free ???


Philly I would recommend that you go and see Gwenny at Gwennys red tape services. She will be able to tell you exactly what you can do. She will also deal with everything for you as far as taxes registration is concerned. She is good and dosnt charge the earth, but she takes all the stress out of things. 
We use her for everything as it can be so stressful dealing with the Cypriot government departments. 
One of the problems with importing cars is that the rules seem to keep changing and often it depends who is in the customes office at the time the car arrives but someone like Gwenny can get around most things.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Philly I would recommend that you go and see Gwenny at Gwennys red tape services. She will be able to tell you exactly what you can do. She will also deal with everything for you as far as taxes registration is concerned. She is good and dosnt charge the earth, but she takes all the stress out of things.
> We use her for everything as it can be so stressful dealing with the Cypriot government departments.
> One of the problems with importing cars is that the rules seem to keep changing and often it depends who is in the customes office at the time the car arrives but someone like Gwenny can get around most things.


Will do thanks Veronica


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good advice re Gwenny's so thanks for that. I don't know how I got the idea into my head but I assumed (wrongly it appears) that as I was going to retire to Cyprus a lot of the other criteria 6 months ownership etc etc didn't apply. But I'll definately check with Gwenny's as I'd plan on using her services anyway. 

You're right about the mini by the way so many options there can be significant waiting lists.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

You cant just buy a car and leave it in the UK, you have had to have lived there for at least the past 12 months, if not then pay up.....


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> You cant just buy a car and leave it in the UK, you have had to have lived there for at least the past 12 months, if not then pay up.....


Have spoken to several people since I posted that and 3 of them did buy in the uk - do live here - and have brought in with no tax payment .............. so it just goes to show that in fact none of us know !!!


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just goe's to show it's a minefield particularly for the uninitiated like me seems the sensible option for me would be to give Gwenny's a call before I commit to buying a car in the UK


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Have spoken to several people since I posted that and 3 of them did buy in the uk - do live here - and have brought in with no tax payment .............. so it just goes to show that in fact none of us know !!!


That is why I say talk to someone like Gwenny who keeps up to date with the ever changing rules.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ColinB123 said:


> Just goe's to show it's a minefield particularly for the uninitiated like me seems the sensible option for me would be to give Gwenny's a call before I commit to buying a car in the UK


Snap


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah give her a call, I did at the beginning of the year, had an e-mail back saying there were very busy but someone would get back to me soon, dont know what 'soon' means in Cyprus though, 4 - 5 - 6 months?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> Yeah give her a call, I did at the beginning of the year, had an e-mail back saying there were very busy but someone would get back to me soon, dont know what 'soon' means in Cyprus though, 4 - 5 - 6 months?


In Cyprus we'll get back to you soon means 'keep ringing us every week to remind us'


----------

